# live foods direct?



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Has anyone else had problems with buying crickets in bulk from them? 
And do you recomend any decent live food suppliers?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i had mealworm problems

thelivefoodwarehouse is better


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sweet thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

livefoods direct is great never had problems and i have been using them 4 bout a year


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I use internet reptile through ebay,they are fab :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Been using livefoods direct for around 10yrs + and never had a problem. Never had any less than excellent service from them. What problems have you had, and have you tried calling them?

Have used https://www.livefoods.co.uk on occasion and not had any problems.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

The delivery is allways really quick its great but i never get enough crickets, i know its an estamate ( i dont count them hehe) but you know to look at them roughly how many there is this time i got about 200 =[ ive been using them for a while too but they have been going down hill for me i think couple months back i got sent some and they were all dead it wasnt cold and it was next day delievery back luck for me i guess. one thing i will say about them though is they are brilliant if you have a problem.


----------



## REDDEV1L (Nov 27, 2008)

I've used these for over a year (Only strayed to get oddities they don't stock) and i only had 1 major gripe. Full tub of 1000 micro brown crickets DOA. I sent em an email and they never even responded  That was the first and last time I didn't pay extra for SD.

Although I must agree the last order was lacking in the numbers department, I just put it down to buying 2 normal size tubs instead of a maxi to get em cheaper.


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Livefoodwarehouse has the healthiest crickets and they are the cheapest


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Cheers guys i'll give livefoodwarehouse a go.


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

i use theroachfarm on ebay which ive never had any problems and highly recommended, they are 3 tubs for £6.90 delivered and are cheaper the more you buy:2thumb: havent found any one cheaper yet:whistling2:


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

53bird said:


> i use theroachfarm on ebay which ive never had any problems and highly recommended, they are 3 tubs for £6.90 delivered and are cheaper the more you buy:2thumb: havent found any one cheaper yet:whistling2:


Tubs are such an expensive way to buy your much better off with buying a bulk bag of 500. Giny : victory:


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah i only every buy in bulk unless im caught out then i have to say pets at home are the cheapest for tubs here!!


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Anyone whos had trouble with LFD ring them!
Ive only ever had 2 problems 1 was about 1/3 of the kilo of mealie were dead (this was my fault as i entered the wrong postcode) they sent me another out immediately.
And the 2nd was the amount of locusts i received they asked for the initials on the packing slip and sent me double the amount out.

All you have to do is pick up the phone, very friendly people too!


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I agree they are friendly and very helpful but i dont want to have to be calling them up or emailing them every two weeks.



sam12345 said:


> Anyone whos had trouble with LFD ring them!
> Ive only ever had 2 problems 1 was about 1/3 of the kilo of mealie were dead (this was my fault as i entered the wrong postcode) they sent me another out immediately.
> And the 2nd was the amount of locusts i received they asked for the initials on the packing slip and sent me double the amount out.
> 
> All you have to do is pick up the phone, very friendly people too!


----------



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

I always use Mantis World Exotics off eBay.

Livefood is always excellent quality and customer service is great :2thumb:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

You don't need to keep phoning or emailing them - you can set up a repeat order with them so you have a continual supply.


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

No i mean if somethings up with the order again.



Stephen P said:


> You don't need to keep phoning or emailing them - you can set up a repeat order with them so you have a continual supply.


----------

